# spearfishing 4-27-08; aggressive sharks



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

april and I made it out today, even though the WX was not that nice. We went to some public #'s about 9mi out, the fish were plentiful. 72degree temp, 40' vis. Somewhat strong current on top, nil down below. Had two sharks team up on me, and they actually came up off of the bottom to check out my stringer. I was able to poke the larger one and he left me alone, but the smaller (still 8-9' long) followed me all the way to the top. They usually do not leave the bottom so this behavior surprised me. I surfaced well upcurrent of the boat (I headed up immediately after I saw the second shark) and april dropped the hook to come pick me up. Unfortunately she did not have a float secured so if anybody finds and anchor, chain and 300' of line there, it used to be mine. I had another tank, but really did not want to get back in with those sharks. total fish for 1.5 dives, two 30" grouper,some 20"+ red snapper, one nice trigger and one flounder. And no- I did not surrender any fish to the man in the grey suit. Next time I'll have another spearfisherman in the water with me, a second set of eyes and another gun would have been good to have today.

Lane


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the report and the pics! I have found that a powerhead will change their behavior..


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Were they aggressive or curious. Were they posturing? I would be nervous either way!!!


----------



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

I've never really wanted to mess with the powerheads, but today if I had one I probably would have tried to use it. The second shark would swim up, never close enough for me to prod him,and then circle back. Ikept my spear aimed at him the entire time. Usually if they feel the prick of your spear they'll give you some distance. Once on top it was kind of dicey, everytime I looked up to locate the boat, I would loose sight of the shark, but he kept coming back again and again. I actually started dry-heaving once I climbed back in the boat, (I guess from stress or over-exertion) I never get sea-sick:sick


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

The suckers get myadrenaline going as well. I have had smaller ones follow me up a ways off the bottom and gotten back on the boat shaking.

Had two nice Aj'soff thePete Tide and had one follow and circle during my deco stop on the anchor line. I am debating aboutbuying and using a powerhead. I dont want to mount one on the side of my guns..and I dont wantto have to carry it on a pole.Beco makes onewhich will slip over your speartip. I dont know how well this would work. Still researching it.

Nice fish. Were they bull sharks?


----------



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

I can't verify that they were bulls, the sandbars/dusky/bulls all look the same to me.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

The sand bars/duskys typesareannoying. The bulls can get very aggressive and intimidating. But a shark is a shark.

I have been diving for 26 years and during the first 20 probably saw three sharks. Now I see at least ten each summer. I think a good number of us have seen this trend. I dont dive more often, actually less..with a wife and family.. I just think they are getting more common and aggressive.

I do a lot of solo diving. ( i guess you were alone as well.)Your down there shooting fish and stringing them then they show up. It's all business then, till you can get back on the boat. I usually secure everything,reload the gun and head on up. Never have had to drop fish as I know this is probably not a good idea and I want my catch!

A power head is an option. I have owned and shot them before. Had a .223 beco and an ab biller. They are loud as crap, can be dangerous and you have to figure out how to deploy and use them. Mine was mounted on a ab biller shaft and I shot it off the gun. I shoot a riffe now and need to figure out what to do with it. A lot of captians and boat owners wont let you bring em as well. So I am still debating whether to get one or not.

What do you think after this recent run-in?


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a run in on saturdayoff ofseagrove beach. had just shot a nice mangrove and strung him up, when a decent bull shot in on me. (bout 6-7foot long). i kicked up abot 2 feet and bashed him in the head with the butt of my gun. couldnt get the damn thing loaded fast enough, but he wasnt gettin my fish. he was pretty aggressive. had i had my powerhead i would of shot him. i headed up cause it was the end of my dive anyways. He met my buddy down the reef and investigated him. he said he was a little timid tho, maybe because he got hit just before. it will definately get you an adrenaline rush.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

nice job on the fish :clap


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

As long as I can see them coming and there's not more than one, I usually will stay calm and collective. It's when the visibility is bad or when two start tag teaming youand they surprise you, that I about brown my suit. So far in my diving adventures, I am more scared of them damn cudas than the sharks. I have yet to be harassed by a shark (knock on wood), but I had a cuda dart right at me (fish on spear) and chomp my AJ in half no more than3-4 feet in front of me. Once he backed off enough for me to get the other half off my spear, he sucked down the other half right there as well. Them things can shoot from 0-60 in a split second. I know they are after my fish, but I just don't want them to miss and take an apendage instead.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

wow, glad you got your fish on board and without "serious" incident. I know the powerhead issue is a big debate among divers and spearfisher(persons) don't want to be gender specific here. I'm all for them personally, I hope to never have to use one, I'm definately not going on a dive just itching to slam something with it, but if the situation ever arises, I'd much rather have it at my disposal then not have it and wish I had. Either way, you did a good job getting those fish, and good ones at that, all on a solo dive. thanks for the post.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Lane,



Were you at the Freighter? We had a pair come up off of the bottom on us yesterday (sunday). Just curious. They were not aggressive yesterday but definitely interested in the snapper.



DK


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

nice post,glad you were able to keep youre catch. i do beleive that by feeding these buzzard sharks they become more prone to human contact and have less fear of us and may see us as an interest. hopfully that never happens.cant wait to get out there. Glad you guys are posting and supplying us with some of the drugs(dive posts) that we need to contain the withdraws. My kind of methadone.

Sniper Spear-it


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (4/28/2008)*As long as I can see them coming and there's not more than one, I usually will stay calm and collective. It's when the visibility is bad or when two start tag teaming youand they surprise you, that I about brown my suit.




you are not kidding....that would have me frantic


----------



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

the sharks were at the Heron/LCM. I don't think they wanted anything other than my stringer, and I know better than to feed them. I don't remember ever seeing sharks back when I first started diving, but in the last few years I see more and more. Maybe I see more because I'm spearing more?... perhaps I'll buy one of those electronic shark shield things.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Interesting, we saw a pair on the Born Again last year and that is not too far away from the Heron. I think we ought to keep running tabs on these guys this year, just to keep some information going among the diving community. Any thoughts from the forum?


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

If you spearfish within ten to twelve miles of the beach, you will encounter the sharks. I know some people are timid concerning powerheads. They are a danger if not handled properly. Diverdown, I'll bring gas money and my sharkshield (read 44. Mag.) if you every want a dive buddy to go back with and get another mess of fish there!

I've carried a PH for the last three years and have had to use it a couple times for sharks that will not take no for an answer. Most of the time a poke in the gills will drive them away.

Good luck, Reese


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Great mess of fish man!!!!

And everybody know my thoughts on powerheads. Havent had to use it yet...but if the need arises...


----------

